# river clyde sludge boats



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

some more of my dads slides this time the river clydes sludge boats
http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1929032.html
not sure if this belongs in the tankers section or not


----------



## handybilly7 (Feb 2, 2009)

"Shieldhall" delivered to Southern Water Authority in December 1977--Glasgow to Southampton via Holyhead.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

At least when she did her delivery passage to Southampton she did not carry a full cargo.
She was a lovely ship and used to dock inside the shipyard where I served my time so would see her nearly every day. Not so nice on a hot summers day though.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Where's the Shieldhall now? I know a retired Chief Engineer who used to help man it after it finished active service.

I thought it was back in Scotland?

Al


----------



## river clyde (Dec 31, 2010)

I belive its in southampton still


----------

